# Looking to sell RCS. What can I get away with?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got close to fifty RCS in my 30 gallon and I'm looking to downsize. Half are pregnant females, all are ridiculously healthy, and the only place I can put the overflow is into my 3 gallon, which can only hold so many.

I would like to sell them, and I guess what I'm asking is, how do I package them for transport? Can I get away with shipping overnight, etc., or should I stick to local-only? What supplies will I need like baggies, rubber bands, or anything like that?


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Easiest would be local. Otherwise youll need to get a place to fill the bag with ox, and a heat pack this time of year. In a box overnight shipped.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you want to ship just get some breather bags, rubber bands, heat packs, you can get boxes from post office free, but you will need to insulate the box with either styrofoam or packing peanuts to surround the bag top, bottom and sides. Make sure you put a piece of plant into the bag for the shrimp to hang on to during shipping, and tie it tight leaving no airspace. Breather bags keep the shrimp from being jostled around to much and you don't need to add co2. with a heat pack they can handle priority shipping unless the weather is below freezing, then I would wait till the weather warms up some.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Breather bags, as said before, You can use priority boxes for free, it would be nice to insulate it with foam this time of the year. Heat packs should be used in freezing weather, though keep them from directly contacting the bag. The biggest thing I would add is that for shrimp you should throw in a little java moss or other plant clipping they can cling to, which would help them stay less stressed.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You don't want the heat pack touching the bag, it will cause the water to get to warm. I and many shippers tape the heatpack to the top piece of styrofoam to keep it off the bag. It will keep the box warm enough. I usually purchase the 72 hour heatpacks and it will last through shipping unless the package gets lost in the mail.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks all! I've got some riccia and guppy grass I can throw in the bags, and I'll buzz to my LPS and look for breather bags. What are they, exactly, and how do they differ from the normal pet store fish bags?

Also, I heard someone say pressurize the bag with O2, and another say CO2. I'm guessing it's O2?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lfs don't usually sell breather bags, you can order online, Kens carries them. When shipping shrimp I don't leave much air space as they can slosh around to easily and that can kill shrimp.

Breather bags are thinner than normal bags as the air passes through the bag so no need to add air to them. The only thing I wouldn't use breather bags for is catfish of any kind as they can puncture them. Then I use the thicker bags and double bag those.


----------

